# dremel or xuron track cutters, which is your favorite



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Which do you guys like better? I havent been doing this very long but the xuron cutters i bought work great but the dremel with a cutoff wheel is fast also. Which do you guys prefer better?

I think it depends on the situation on which tool i prefer to use. Some guys may not even use a dremel or even own one.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

dremel? i just use a drill with cutter wheel and all that stuff...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Dremel. It's a universal sort of tool; I find a lot of uses for it.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

It depends....laying track I like the xuron cutters, but the dremel is handy if you need to modify turnouts or fix trackwork that has flexed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use a Dremel for lots of stuff, and I don't own a Xuron cutter, so it's an easy choice for me.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I almost think a person needs a dremel for model trains
It comes in handy for so many different tasks.

I guess you could use a drill except it doesnt rotate nearly as fast as a dremel does.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

A dremel will be much more controllable than a drill (IMO)


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

works for me and its slower speeds minimize the jumpiness of the bit so i can get more precise on things with out it kicking up with out warning and its adjustible speeds let me slow down to sand delicate surfaces (say the plastics) or higher speeds/torque for cutting...hey if it works don't knock it


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dremel on my end. 1001 uses for model train stuff.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have both and they do work in well differn't situations.
I started off using a razor saw, that takes way too much time!
A drill is way to bulky and slow. The cut off wheels for it take way to much material in the cut, You might as well use my grinder or a cut off saw to do it! 
Wait I do use those to cut the 7 1/2" rails.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I use smaller ones honestly


----------



## Rangerover (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anybody said "dremel", that's what I use, most useful tool to use in many area's of this hobby! Jim


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

To me thay are like my kids. I do not have a favorite, i love then all the same.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

New berlin- thats kewl whatever works. Good to hear different options of what works for each person.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

What size Dremel do people use. I'd like to get one nd think that the basic 1000 model would suit me but wht size do others use?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

While laying track nothing beats the Xuron for cutting rail to length. No messing with corded power tools.

For cutting insulating gaps and other modifications to rail that's already down, the Dremel tool has no real replacement.

Of course if you don't have a cutting tool like the Xuron, the Dremel works quite well there too.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks CV. But what about power? There's the 100, the 200, and then the 1000 or something like that. I work in O but plastic is plastic. Is the 100 not powerful enough or the 1000 more than needed? Just wanted to get input befor ei purchased. 

I think that the 100 is only one speed while the 200 is two speed and 1000 is variable speed.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I like the variable speed on my Dremel (and my Moto tools, I have a couple of the Sears models) The dremel is def built better. You cut cleaner at higher speeds, but it can vibrate a bit so its sometimes more accurate to stat the cut at a lower speed and then increase it.

Craig


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When using the Dremel, the flexible wand tool is useful to make cuts parallel to the track, it has less bulk than the tool itself. The 90 degree elbow accessory is useful at times too.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

> the flexible wand tool is useful to make cuts parallel to the track


That makes absolute sense as I always found it difficult to cut perfectly vertical on already laid track when the cutting wheels are about an inch around and the dremel is double that.

Added to my shopping list, lol.

Craig


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dremal and cutters, both come in handy.

Though the dremal has a lot more uses, I think every modeler should have at least one.:thumbsup:
They make dremals in just one speed?
I thought they were all variable speeds, mine is pretty old I will have to check out the newer models.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dremel tools used to come in one speed, don't know if they still have those models. I currently have a really ancient one and my new one is the 4000, very powerful and has speed control so it doesn't slow down under load.

I have a cheap $20 one I got from Lowes years ago as well, I used it as much as the other ones.


----------

